# outside is dry but stems bend



## Relentless999 (Sep 4, 2009)

The outside of the bud is dry but the small stems are still bending. Should I continue to dry, maybe a day more? Or should I go ahead and start to cure in jars?


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

I would dry another day. Until at least the middle sized ones snap. You want almost all of the water out while drying. Some will return when curing (moisture will even out).


----------



## BBFan (Sep 4, 2009)

Keep 'em hanging.
For a test, take one of your buds and put it in a jar for a few hours.  You'll be amazed how quickly they re-hydrate.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Sep 4, 2009)

IMO I would brown bag it, tell the stem in the middle of the bud will snap.  After that put it in mason jars.  Loosly packed.  A few times a day open the jar up.  Also called burping.  I like to leave my in the jars for a few mo.


----------



## ez4ride (Sep 4, 2009)

Thats what I like to do also.


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys!

when u say burping, do u mean just opening it for a couple of minutes and then closing?


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 5, 2009)

yes :bump:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 8, 2009)

Actually you put the jar over your shoulder and gently pat on the back of the jar until the seal gently *burps*  :baby: 

lol...     Nah,  you just open the jar(s) and let them air for a bit...   I usually do it and then look over an hour later and go...  "Whoa...  I better get the lid back on!"   


...but we still like to call it "burping!"  Don't you?


----------



## Triggga (Sep 11, 2009)

I would brown bag them as well


----------



## MindzEye (Sep 11, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> IMO I would brown bag it, tell the stem in the middle of the bud will snap.  After that put it in mason jars.  Loosly packed.  A few times a day open the jar up.  Also called burping.  I like to leave my in the jars for a few mo.




:goodposting: Just like an ugly girl... Brown bag em....


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 12, 2009)

forgot to tell you all, i got the moisture content down right and the blueberry has been curing for a little over a week. i tried some the other day and man its a nice sativa dom.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 12, 2009)

Whose blueberry did you grow?  Any Blueberry I've ever had or grown was always Indica dominant.


----------

